# Uga coaches booed durring the game



## centerc (Oct 4, 2009)

I was at the game yesterday and the play calling was so bad that the crowd booed our own team. Whats with Boo Boo? Ealey runs the ball in the 2nd half and gets good yards then they put king back in. It seemed like they had a script of plays and closed their eyes and ran them no matter what.


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm no expert here but I saw QB that was missing his target the entire game.  Even the long completion to AJ Green was a poorly thrown ball.  Had it been an accurate pass it would have been for a TD.  I saw a non existent running game which obviously sets up the pass.

Let's just face it folks.  With the exception of ONE player on offense...  WE AIN'T THAT DANG GOOD!!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 4, 2009)

I was a located watering hole watching the game....we were all booing the play calling in that game...it was AWFUL.....another area that we really stunk it up on was tackling...we couldnt make a solid tackle when we needed too, which ended up costing us the game.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 4, 2009)

Tackling is GA's MAIN problem.

When you're playing defense for an SEC school by God you ought to know how to tackle.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2009)

I have noticed that over the last couple of years, DB want to make a big hit and do but never wrap up. With the size of the WR and RB's these days the hit does not bring them down and generally if it does it is after about 3-5 more yards.


----------



## FishinMech (Oct 4, 2009)

The calling was all fair. If one team did it the other did. And it worked out for the best.


----------



## Hawgdog (Oct 4, 2009)

We are just SOFT all over the field.


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

play callin is SO predictable.
someone needs to reteach Bobo what the measurin sticks r for. It doesn't matter the situation, it seems uga has no clue what to do. 1st and 2nd down, they try and pound the ball, 3rd down is either throw the ball 5 yards BEHIND the line of scrimmage and let him run for the sticks, or it could be 3rd and 6, and it will be the only time uga will try and throw the ball deep.
After the INT yesterday when UGA had 99 yds to go, playaction on first down and air it out to AJ would have been fine, instead they pound it up the middle on 1st and 2nd downs, then heave the ball 40yds down field (if Cox can actually throw 40yds) instead of just tryin to keep the chains movin.
 I know I'm not a dog fan like the rest of you guys, but I'm tired of givin up my saturdays and missin good college football, just so I can drink a few beers and watch mediocrity at it's best UGA has gotten worse in the last several years, not better. All yall dog fans can blame willie if you want, but comin from a nuetral college football fan, yall suck in all aspects of the game, not just defense. Special teams r horrible, offense is about as borin as watchin a bad single A highschool team.
I'm beggin my buddy not too invite me the rest of the year, yall wish me luck with that


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree 100% about Bobo. I think he needs to go sell insurance somewhere, stop by the practice field a couple times a week to talk shop, offer really good rates to recruits' families'cousins' roomate's uncles, babysit Richt's kids every once in a while so he and Kathryn (God Bless her heart) can go have a nice steak dinner at the Georgia Club, perhaps help out the program in that capacity. So far, I think Tony Soprano could call better than Bobo. At least Tony would play the numbers and be more predictable, but with all the talent that's walked through the arches in the last 12 years, Tony Soprano would have more SEC titles. When UGA won the last 2, Richt was calling the plays, and Greene to a lesser extent. 



























What is David Greene doing these days? Think he would want the position? 

Maybe David Pollack as Defensive Coordinator? 


Hmmm..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 4, 2009)

centerc said:


> It seemed like they had a script of plays and closed their eyes and ran them no matter what.



I think this may be very true. Just some odd plays when you would think they should be doing something else. Leaves me scratching my head many times during games this year.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 4, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> I think this may be very true. Just some odd plays when you would think they should be doing something else. Leaves me scratching my head many times during games this year.



It sheds some light on why Stafford changed half the plays at the line of scrimmage. Even a kid knows that Bobo calls stupid plays. Alot of coaches let their kids fill out the poll ballots, I think Bobo lets his kids make the game plan.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 4, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I'm no expert here but I saw QB that was missing his target the entire game.  Even the long completion to AJ Green was a poorly thrown ball.  Had it been an accurate pass it would have been for a TD.  I saw a non existent running game which obviously sets up the pass.
> 
> Let's just face it folks.  With the exception of ONE player on offense...  WE AIN'T THAT DANG GOOD!!!



AJ Green may be the only reason UGA is not 0-5 right now. Seems like UGA has alot of wide open WR's but the QB is awful. The announcers were talking about cox missing wide open WR's during the game. I still think UGA would be better with the Murray at QB. It looks like Bobo is calling the game like Tenn does trying to keep their QB from losing them the game. If UGA ever plays a defense that can cover the WR's they are going to get destroyed . Cox has thrown a INT in every game this year .


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 4, 2009)

UGA fans need to be patient; it takes a while for a new quarterback to find his groove. Yeah, some of the play calls were bad but as Cox gains experience I look for that to change. I couldn't watch the entire game but I saw quite a few missed passes that could have been caught. And give the defense some credit; they were on the field the whole first half and only gave up 6 points. I just don't like booing our own team for any reason, call me old fashioned, idealistic or whatever.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 4, 2009)

campinnurse said:


> UGA fans need to be patient; it takes a while for a new quarterback to find his groove. Yeah, some of the play calls were bad but as Cox gains experience I look for that to change. I couldn't watch the entire game but I saw quite a few missed passes that could have been caught. And give the defense some credit; they were on the field the whole first half and only gave up 6 points. I just don't like booing our own team for any reason, call me old fashioned, idealistic or whatever.



If that is the case about letting a new QB find his groove, I would much rather them start Gray, Mettenberger, or Murray and let them find "their" groove for the season and upcoming years....and not wait on a Sr to find his groove who will be around for a year and then have to start all over.


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

campinnurse said:


> UGA fans need to be patient; it takes a while for a new quarterback to find his groove.



Cox  will only be qb for this year only, he has had 4 other years to be prepared for this 1. In college football, patience is the one thing you can't afford.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> Cox is will only be qb for this year only, he has had 4 other years to be prepared for this 1. In college football, patience is the one thing you can't afford.



One more thing....Isn't practice for finding your groove and not gameday?!?!?!


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 4, 2009)

If you continue to lose it will get worse before it gets better. Don't ask me how I know this.  Being an Auburn fan, last year I saw and heard things from our fanbase, alums, ect. that I could not believe. One thing that I saw and heard were players being booed and heckled during games. There is no place for that in college sports. I hope Richt turns it around and in short order. Although I am not a bulldog fan I would not wish a 5-7 season on anybody. 5,6, even 7 win season at UGA and someone will pay the price for it.Uga's schedule is not getting any easier either.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe it is just me, I haven't heard anyone mention it on here before, but does Cox have the ability or permission to go to a secondary receiver?  

I have been at all 3 home games and time and time again, Cox will throw into coverage, throw it away or tuck it and run when there are open men downfield.  It seems that if his intended receiver is covered, he doesn't know what to do or doesn't look for options.  I realize that when you have a face full of 6'5" linemen it can be difficult but it ought to be possible once in a while.


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

SGADawg said:


> Maybe it is just me, I haven't heard anyone mention it on here before, but does Cox have the ability or permission to go to a secondary receiver?
> 
> I have been at all 3 home games and time and time again, Cox will throw into coverage, throw it away or tuck it and run when there are open men downfield.  It seems that if his intended receiver is covered, he doesn't know what to do or doesn't look for options.  I realize that when you have a face full of 6'5" linemen it can be difficult but it ought to be possible once in a while.



I think that question is on every UGA fans minds


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2009)

SGADawg said:


> Maybe it is just me, I haven't heard anyone mention it on here before, but does Cox have the ability or permission to go to a secondary receiver?
> 
> I have been at all 3 home games and time and time again, Cox will throw into coverage, throw it away or tuck it and run when there are open men downfield.  It seems that if his intended receiver is covered, he doesn't know what to do or doesn't look for options.  I realize that when you have a face full of 6'5" linemen it can be difficult but it ought to be possible once in a while.


First let me start off by saying that if you BOOED a bunch of college kids you are pretty lame! If you are Booing the coaches  its still pretty lame!! The bottom line is that we are predictable on both sides of the ball!! If the O gets stopped its like we have no answer. The O line pretty much got beat the whole first half. Cox missed  a couple throws, but the run game was not there! Because the O line was getting handled. The D didnt loose this game the O did!


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> First let me start off by saying that if you BOOED a bunch of college kids you are pretty lame! If you are Booing the coaches  its still pretty lame!!



I agree about booin the kids. But the coaches get paid money for bein predictable. And those butts that are in the stands are the ones who contribute to the salaries, so I see no problems in booin the coaches play callin


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> I agree about booin the kids. But the coaches get paid money for bein predictable. And those butts that are in the stands are the ones who contribute to the salaries, so I see no problems in booin the coaches play callin



You boo them by not paying their salaries!! We all know what a bunch of Alums can do with deep pockets.


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> You boo them by not paying their salaries!! We all know what a bunch of Alums can do with deep pockets.



that ain't goin to happen because of the love for football in the south.
I'm not even a fan of the dogs and I go to every home game. And yesterday, I had to get up at the beginnining of the 2nd qtr, I just couldn't stand to watch any more, so I appreciate the way those fans were feelin yesterday.

My buddy who is the season ticket holder said yesterday that UGA should just hire a preacher for head coach and pay him 100 thousand a year if everybody is impressed with Richts because he is a Christian


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 4, 2009)

against south carolina and arkansas cox threw for over 70% and ya'll are blaming him. I do remember david greene and stafford having bad games also. Come to think of it, i don't remember stafford ever throwing over 70%. And whoever the gater fan is that is talking all the crap saying we have been getting worse over the years must not remember the game two years ago. The one that was so great that Tebow cryed at the end! L.O.L!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2009)

The offensive coaches have totally botched the running back situation this year.  All they have done is create a bunch of head cases at the position.  I'm no expert by any means but it doesn't take a whole lot of common sense to know that Ealey should have been getting game experience since game one!  I firmly believe the failures in identifying a solid #1 running back cost us in both losses.  The bumbling of this position has gassed our defense game after game and allowed opposing offences too many chances while the opposing defenses had time to rest and adjust.  Cox is no world beater but he would fair much better if we could find some balance.  Samuel is a LB all the way...no vision or balance.  King is a solid natural Back but has fallen out of favor with somebody and has never been given a full shot.  Give him 20-25 carries and then we can fish or cut bait.  This split time situation inspires NO confidence in a back and creates confusion.  It should be 85%King and 15% Thomas/Ealey until such time as a clear cut #1 is established.  Coach Richt....step in and insist the the best players are on the field..no exceptions!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> And whoever the gater fan is that is talking all the crap saying we have been getting worse over the years must not remember the game two years ago. The one that was so great that Tebow cryed at the end! L.O.L!



not talkin crap at all I'm just tellin ya what I see, and all the UGA fans that I tailgate each week with see. And if you want to hang your hat on one game that uga seems to win once every 6 yearsrofl then go ahead. Be a homer and not see the obvious, I could care less
the bottom line is that UGA has NOT been very close to a national championship in years. But if settling for 2nd or 3rd in the SEC east and beatin your rival OCCASSIONALLY is fine with you, then thats fine with me I have no problems with my team lettin your team win once a decade


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> against south carolina and arkansas cox threw for over 70% and ya'll are blaming him. I do remember david greene and stafford having bad games also. Come to think of it, i don't remember stafford ever throwing over 70%. And whoever the gater fan is that is talking all the crap saying we have been getting worse over the years must not remember the game two years ago. The one that was so great that Tebow cryed at the end! L.O.L!



So you think we are getting better each year? 

The Gators won the SEC last year and will most likely win the SEC East this year with a shot at the SEC again this year.  Where are we gonna finish?

The Gators have won 2 of the last 3 National Cahmpionships and are in teh running again this year.  It has been sionce 1980 since we last won one.....

All Chadair was doing is giving an honest opinion of an outside observer without thumping his chest about the Gators.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> not talkin crap at all I'm just tellin ya what I see, and all the UGA fans that I tailgate each week with see. And if you want to hang your hat on one game that uga seems to win once every 6 yearsrofl then go ahead. Be a homer and not see the obvious, I could care less
> the bottom line is that UGA has NOT been very close to a national championship in years. But if settling for 2nd or 3rd in the SEC east and beatin your rival OCCASSIONALLY is fine with you, then thats fine with me I have no problems with my team lettin your team win once a decade



ahhh shut it bud


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cox needs to open his eyes up and look down field. He wont change the play if the receiver he is supposed to be throwing to is covered up. He will throw the ball into triple coverage when he has another receiver wide open. Come on


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2009)

I am a outsider when it comes to Ga but I have watched every game this year.  I do not think Cox is  the  problem. He did his job yesterday.

Play calling is killing you.  The defense is laying  down sometimes.   Just basic stuff.  Poor tackling, fumbles , etc.   

Georgia has lost two games but both  of them were close and bad calls "contributed" to those losses...  

I  think Cox has played well...

I really think coaching is hurting you guys.  You have waaaaaaaay too much talent to be playing as bad as you are.  The play calling and schemes are all wrong

Just my .02


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> So you think we are getting better each year?
> 
> The Gators won the SEC last year and will most likely win the SEC East this year with a shot at the SEC again this year.  Where are we gonna finish?
> 
> ...



thx fatboy



fatboy84 said:


> ahhh shut it bud


I spoke too soon


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2009)

I enjoy watching them run up the middle with a back that tip toes and then bring in a good one (24) just as a tease. Its like UGA says we got better ones over here on the bench, we just like trying to win with the 2nd team players and coaches.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad to see them finally going to Wooten and Ealey. Still waiting to see Marlon Brown step up and get some catches, but it will come. I think Ealey made a BIG statement that he needs not to be overlooked in the RB race. I have been pleased with King this year though, at least compared to the flashes that we saw from him last year. He is running harder and protecting better, but Ealey is the future at RB. 

Play calling was horrendous. We were watching it at the hunting club, and I think I was about 80% on calling our 3rd down plays before the ball was even snapped. Time to have a "come to Jesus" session for this club. All hope is still not lost, but things don't look good. I still don't think LSU is a great team, and that worries me. But that was a tough one to lose yesterday. Talk about a swing of emotions....


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 4, 2009)

i say that lsu upsets florida ths week


----------



## chadair (Oct 4, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> i say that lsu upsets florida ths week



why, because they beat a very mediocre team the past weekend? or cause your upset that your team lost?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> i say that lsu upsets florida ths week



 LSU will loose by 20


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> that ain't goin to happen because of the love for football in the south.
> I'm not even a fan of the dogs and I go to every home game. And yesterday, I had to get up at the beginnining of the 2nd qtr, I just couldn't stand to watch any more, so I appreciate the way those fans were feelin yesterday.
> 
> My buddy who is the season ticket holder said yesterday that UGA should just hire a preacher for head coach and pay him 100 thousand a year if everybody is impressed with Richts because he is a Christian


 I just aint a big fan of the Booing. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> LSU will loose by 20



I concur...but anything could happen.  If they don't protect any better than they did against the dawgs then your looking at a jail break situation...not good.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I just aint a big fan of the Booing. Go Dawgs!!!



Well that's what I call a lame attitude. All you "real" Georgia fans on here criticizing the posters who are intelligently questioning the coaching staff are why we are gonna have a few more years of mediocre football in Athens. Whoever said give Cox time to find his "groove" or something to that effect obviously doesn't have any comprehension of college football. How much time do we need to give him? His career has only got what 5 or 6 games to go (he don't need to waste no time watching the draft next april) so should we give him to the Florida game or what? 

I reckon I just aint a real fan like the rest of ya'll. Cause no I am not happy with a 2nd or 3rd place finish in the sec east. Nor do I consider a win over Florida every 5 or 6 years to be a success. Having to chew my fingernails off every year during the Tech game is getting old. All ya'll "real" dawg fans enjoy your season this year as next year will be another real doozy. You know AJ Green ain't going to stay around and play for this coaching staff. And the fact that CMR and Bozo see no need to bench Cox (which he should be very comfortable with seeing as he has spent his entire career there) and begin the developement of one of the freshman QBs should make all the "real" fans happy. They need to schedule a few extra William&Marys or Furmans next year to have any hope of a win or two. See if Florida will just give us "bye' in 2010?

Well call me a sore loser, fair wether fan, closet gator fan, even a jerk, but please don't call me no "real" UGA fan. I don't want to be lumped in with that lot. And while I am at it.....BOOOO CMR and your coaching staff and BOOOOOOOO to the lack of discipline demonstrated on the field by the players as they lead the league in penalties...BOOOO to any college football player who doesn't wrap up when making a tackle (you are taught that in peewees at age 7?).......BOOOOOO all you real fans and your loser attitudes. 

When you say 'Go Dawgs' what do you mean? Is it* 'go dawgs and don't finish last in the sec east?*' Or *'go dawgs and win us 5 or 6 games this year?'* LOL


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody seen Tommy Tubberville anywhere?


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 4, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Well that's what I call a lame attitude. All you "real" Georgia fans on here criticizing the posters who are intelligently questioning the coaching staff are why we are gonna have a few more years of mediocre football in Athens. Whoever said give Cox time to find his "groove" or something to that effect obviously doesn't have any comprehension of college football. How much time do we need to give him? His career has only got what 5 or 6 games to go (he don't need to waste no time watching the draft next april) so should we give him to the Florida game or what?
> 
> I reckon I just aint a real fan like the rest of ya'll. Cause no I am not happy with a 2nd or 3rd place finish in the sec east. Nor do I consider a win over Florida every 5 or 6 years to be a success. Having to chew my fingernails off every year during the Tech game is getting old. All ya'll "real" dawg fans enjoy your season this year as next year will be another real doozy. You know AJ Green ain't going to stay around and play for this coaching staff. And the fact that CMR and Bozo see no need to bench Cox (which he should be very comfortable with seeing as he has spent his entire career there) and begin the developement of one of the freshman QBs should make all the "real" fans happy. They need to schedule a few extra William&Marys or Furmans next year to have any hope of a win or two. See if Florida will just give us "bye' in 2010?
> 
> ...


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> he'd do y'all  proud. I liked ol tubbs....we had a heck of a time beating them when he was a barner.



To have any timely success and to make up for the mess that CMR will leave when he finally get's the boot we may have to resort to drastic means. I hate to even admit this even crossed my mind but after I saw the result of Bama's "deal with the devil". Well it got me to thinking about Steve Spurrier. The Old Ball Coach would be back in the catbird seat with the strength and tradition of UGA on the recruiting trail.

I've said this before in another thread and it was so blasphempous it locked up all the "real" dawg fans. Tubberville, Fulmer, heck I've even thought about Donnan lately, the CMR era needs to end. By the end of next year I'm afraid we'll all be sitting around recalling those glorious "Coach Ray Golf" teams!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

Cowman, I agree with a lot that you have stated in your last few posts.....EXCEPT for that last little stanza....Fulmer or Donnan?  And do you really think the last 8 years has been that sub-par? What had UGA done in the last 20 years before Richt came to town?


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cowman, I agree with a lot that you have stated in your last few posts.....EXCEPT for that last little stanza....Fulmer or Donnan?  And do you really think the last 8 years has been that sub-par? What had UGA done in the last 20 years before Richt came to town?



Speaking of Donnan..he said on 680 recently that he thought the talent for Georgia was down which totally cought me by surprise.  He is a great evaluator of talent.. but I thought recruiting had been lights out the past few years.  I guess he's definately right on in regards to the 2 most important positions on offense; QB and RB.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> he may not have got it done in Athens! but the ol man is a great sports talk guy. Im not a dog fan at all! but listen to 680 a lot and his segments are great with real good insight. He definitely knows his stuff. Way better than buck belue.



No doubt...I like to listen to Donnan...I'm surprised he didn't get a coaching gig after UGA


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Well that's what I call a lame attitude. All you "real" Georgia fans on here criticizing the posters who are intelligently questioning the coaching staff are why we are gonna have a few more years of mediocre football in Athens. Whoever said give Cox time to find his "groove" or something to that effect obviously doesn't have any comprehension of college football. How much time do we need to give him? His career has only got what 5 or 6 games to go (he don't need to waste no time watching the draft next april) so should we give him to the Florida game or what?
> 
> I reckon I just aint a real fan like the rest of ya'll. Cause no I am not happy with a 2nd or 3rd place finish in the sec east. Nor do I consider a win over Florida every 5 or 6 years to be a success. Having to chew my fingernails off every year during the Tech game is getting old. All ya'll "real" dawg fans enjoy your season this year as next year will be another real doozy. You know AJ Green ain't going to stay around and play for this coaching staff. And the fact that CMR and Bozo see no need to bench Cox (which he should be very comfortable with seeing as he has spent his entire career there) and begin the developement of one of the freshman QBs should make all the "real" fans happy. They need to schedule a few extra William&Marys or Furmans next year to have any hope of a win or two. See if Florida will just give us "bye' in 2010?
> 
> ...


I dont think I called you anything Hoss! But from what ive read of your post I agree with some of what you have to say! I dont think I said I was happy being a mediocer team. Did I? I think what I said was I dont like hearing the Booes at a game. Maybe you should go back and read my post again. I think I am intitled to my own opinion. I dont think I ever said you were a fairweather fan but, hey im on this forum all the time pulling for my Dawgs!! I love it when they loose because we tend to see alot of people around here that aint around here alot. Maybe if dumb CMR can get lucky enough to get another win in his less than stellar career you might want to stop back in But hey who am I just anothere know it all UGA fan Here it is for you agian Win or loose I bleed red and black!!! Go Dawgs!! I think this just maybe Lame enough!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cowman, I agree with a lot that you have stated in your last few posts.....EXCEPT for that last little stanza....Fulmer or Donnan?  And do you really think the last 8 years has been that sub-par? What had UGA done in the last 20 years before Richt came to town?



I know it stinks Smoke, but man I cant beleive all the fairweather fans!!! Oh how easily people forget


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of ya'll were obviously asleep during the game Saturday.  Bobo wasn't the blame, Cox was.   I hate it, but the worse Cox's throws got, the more Bobo tried to compensate for it.  Every quarterback has the "authority" to look for every receiver on every play.  Of course, some of what we see as an open receiver is not an open receiver for the quarterback due to passing lanes being blocked.  Cox is not tall enough to throw over defenses, he has to find passing lanes.  Cox has gotten burned for some interceptions returned for 6 and he is tentative now.  The only thing i really questioned was putting Caleb back in.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> he'd do y'all  proud. I liked ol tubbs....we had a heck of a time beating them when he was a barner.



Are you sure about that?  The "barn" put it on your gators if I can remember well.....   I know they won two  out of the last three including your national championship year.....


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish we could all sneak a peek at a weeks worth of UGA's practices and then a week of Bama's practices...my guess is that you would see a HUGE difference in the tone of each.  Good times feel vs. edgy, agitated feel.  "You practice how you play"....how many times did you hear your good coaches scream this all during practice.  This Georgia team is way too comfortable and it shows up on game days.  Practice is not supposed to be fun and "loose."  I want to hire the Bama "going to a funeral coach" for the dawgs.  Richt needs a bad cop in the worst way.  I believe his career at Georgia depends on it.


----------



## kevina (Oct 5, 2009)

If I was a Dawg fan, the thing that would disturb me the most is the lack of FIRE from CMR. Is CMR tranquilized or on some other medication? It appeared that he is during the post game interviews. I like a more spirited coach that gets in some butt when needed and does not seem so passive. Just my .02.


----------



## chadair (Oct 5, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you sure about that?  The "barn" put it on your gators if I can remember well.....   I know they won two  out of the last three including your national championship year.....



I'm not backin Gatorb at alll on this one. Tubb needs to stay as far away from Athens as possible


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> If I was a Dawg fan, the thing that would disturb me the most is the lack of FIRE from CMR. Is CMR tranquilized or on some other medication? It appeared that he is during the post game interviews. I like a more spirited coach that gets in some butt when needed and does not seem so passive. Just my .02.



I agree...but his assistants could do it for him if he doesn't have the...well, you know.  I can appreciate the how young guys like his approach as far as recruiting goes with the family and faith angle.  It's just his field generals are pansies too!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Play calling killed UGA in the OSU game too. When they lose they have a poor game plan. When they win they have and acceptable game plan. Just think how good UGA would be if they had good game plans.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> If I was a Dawg fan, the thing that would disturb me the most is the lack of FIRE from CMR. Is CMR tranquilized or on some other medication? It appeared that he is during the post game interviews. I like a more spirited coach that gets in some butt when needed and does not seem so passive. Just my .02.



I've said often on this and other forums until I'm blue in the face......... CMR is simply too much of a "girlie man" to ever be the type of aggressive coach that it takes in the SEC and to win a NC.  His assistants reflect this and so do his players.  If you're happy with 8 win or even 10 wins seasons, then stick with CMR.  If you want SEC titles and a shot at the NC, it's time to move on to someone else.  CMR just doesn't display the fire and emotion and enthusiasm it takes to get the job done.  A good person and a good Sunday School teacher, yes.  A good motivator and coach, nope.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

Well it is certainly the season of discontent.  I'll lay out my view on this.  I personally favor a firey intense type of coach.  Somebody in the Saban or PJ mold.  That's just me.  But I'm not for canning Richt.  It would be stupid to do so at this point.  I'm not saying that he should be allowed to continue to have underperforming teams but the whole thing would be ridiculously premature at this point and there is no way in this world that I want Tommy T as the head Dawg.  No way.  I don't care if he did have Florida's number.  That's misleading.  It doesn't translate to guaranteed  success at UGA.  

Yall I'm not happy with how things are going either anf CMR's "serene" approach is wearing increasingly thin but it never pays to go off half cocked.   that's just my opinion.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cowman, I agree with a lot that you have stated in your last few posts.....EXCEPT for that last little stanza....Fulmer or Donnan?  And do you really think the last 8 years has been that sub-par? What had UGA done in the last 20 years before Richt came to town?



The last 8 years have not been "subpar" but the program does not appear to be moving in the right direction these past 2 years.

*  CMR and Company had 3 (or was it 4 if he was red-shirted a year) years to get a suitable replacement for Stafford lined up.  Didn't do it.  Joe Cox is the best we got?

* CMR and Company also had 3 years to get replacements for Moreno.  Didn't do it.  Caleb King and Richard Samuel don't appear to be up to the task.

* CMR and Company have had problems on the defensive side now for a 2nd year in a row.  CMR said the problems would be addressed in the off-season.  Hasn't happened.  The defense showed better against LSU but overall is still at the bottom of the SEC and nationally.

*  Penalties, discipline, and turnovers continue to plague the team.  This was a problem last year and CMR said it would improve this year.  It hasn't.

* The recruiting supposedly has been good but there's no results to show for it.

* GT now clearly appears to be the best team in the state or at least one could argue GT is headed in the right direction compared to UGA.

For the life of me, I don't know what other evidence is needed.  Maybe I'm guilty of being too negative.  But, likewise, those on this forum and others that just blindly still believe in CMR because he's a "good guy" and has produced so many 8 or 10-win seasons are just as wrong.  Until UGA can consistently beat Florida and win the SEC East, CMR and Company have underachieved in my book.  Is this too much to expect?


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> The last 8 years have not been "subpar" but the program does not appear to be moving in the right direction these past 2 years.
> 
> *  CMR and Company had 3 (or was it 4 if he was red-shirted a year) years to get a suitable replacement for Stafford lined up.  Didn't do it.  Joe Cox is the best we got?
> 
> ...



Amen, your preaching to the choir. I only have one point and that is if you look at the entire tenure of CMR here at UGA he has shown most every season some glaring deficeincies at one time or another. A failure to prepare properly for a team they should be beating the socks off from is the most glaring. A lack of discipline and a lackluster effort in motivation for really big games is becoming a re-occuring theme for CMR teams. 

A really big point you brought up is the fact that we have not developed any signficant talent to replace those that move on. One of my personal pet peeves is the red shirting of Moreno for his freshman year. His high school accomplishments were well documented and strong enough for CMR to go all the way to New Jersey to court him. Why then bring him to Athens to sit on the bench for a year, followed up by a half a season of real work and finally ended with just a taste of what might have been during his final season before bolting for the NFL? This is the most bone headed move since Ray Golf stuck Robert Edwards in the defensive secondary for 2 years!

By the way, I was desperate suggesting Donnan come back, but Tubberville? He has some skills and a better than average track record? And Spurrier? In a heart beat! We'd be in a national title game within three years!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

Not disagreeing with either of you on those points made. I see where you both are coming from and most points are valid.

But as for finding suitable replacements, there is no possible way IN THE WORLD to know exactly how the next recruit in line is going to perform. I don't care what anyone says, there is just no way. We signed Caleb King behind Knowshon. King was the top RB in the state, and had been dubbed as the next Herschel. Although we know that NOBODY will ever be Herschel, folks were big time high on king to be the next great thing. Samuel was also a 5* recruit out of Cartersville. So there you have two highly touted guys in the wings to take over for Knowshon. But oddly, neither have worked out to be a game changer. How can that blame lie on the coaches? 

Same with the QBs. When you have a player like Stafford or Knowshon, how are you going to know what the next guy in line is going to bring to the table. Yes, I know they practice everyday, but practice and gameday are two ENTIRELY different things. Joe Cox was highly touted out of HS and had NEVER lost a game. That, coupled with him breaking records at the same school that Chris Leak attended, looked like a pretty sure bet that the kid could run an offense. I personally still think he can. But there is no way to know until he gets in there against a first string defense. Bringing them in for mop up duty gets them some experience, but usually by then the opposing team is beaten up so badly that they are just ready to get back on the bus, so you can't take appearances like that too seriously.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2009)

Blacksmoke, there was some reason that Cox rode the pine the last 4 seasons. Evidently he wasn't quite as good as advertised, a fact that we can now all confirm. A backup college QB gets lots of reps with first stringers, sometimes under certain circumstances as many or more than the starting QB. His poor performance and lack of accuracy are one of two things, (1) He just sucks and always has (which, based on his high school feats,is unlikely) or (2) The coaching staff has failed to properly prepare him for the contest and/or the staff's game plan is poorly developed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a pretty good article that compares Cox's numbers so far this year against Stafford's at the same point last year.

Contrary to what many of the alarmists believe the disparity in production is surprisingly small.  Consider that Stafford did have Knowshon to hand off to and Massaquoi to complement Greene and the screams about the coaches falling asleep at the wheel and not having a "suitable" replacement for Stafford looks even more inaccurate.

Again, I'm not playing Kevin Bacon in Animal House here ("All is well!!!).  I'm not blindly loyal or stupidly optimistic.  I'm trying to look at things as they really are rather than how they appear due to being dissapointed in the way things are shaking out this season.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not disagreeing with either of you on those points made. I see where you both are coming from and most points are valid.
> 
> But as for finding suitable replacements, there is no possible way IN THE WORLD to know exactly how the next recruit in line is going to perform. I don't care what anyone says, there is just no way. We signed Caleb King behind Knowshon. King was the top RB in the state, and had been dubbed as the next Herschel. Although we know that NOBODY will ever be Herschel, folks were big time high on king to be the next great thing. Samuel was also a 5* recruit out of Cartersville. So there you have two highly touted guys in the wings to take over for Knowshon. But oddly, neither have worked out to be a game changer. How can that blame lie on the coaches?
> 
> Same with the QBs. When you have a player like Stafford or Knowshon, how are you going to know what the next guy in line is going to bring to the table. Yes, I know they practice everyday, but practice and gameday are two ENTIRELY different things. Joe Cox was highly touted out of HS and had NEVER lost a game. That, coupled with him breaking records at the same school that Chris Leak attended, looked like a pretty sure bet that the kid could run an offense. I personally still think he can. But there is no way to know until he gets in there against a first string defense. Bringing them in for mop up duty gets them some experience, but usually by then the opposing team is beaten up so badly that they are just ready to get back on the bus, so you can't take appearances like that too seriously.





Joe cox was far from being highly touted out of high school. Did he even get a offer from another BCS team besides Duke? 
Here is what Rivals says about him.
  5.7-5.5 All-Region Selection; considered among the region's top prospects and among the top 750 or so prospects in the country; high-to-mid-major prospect; deemed to have pro potential and ability to make an impact on college team

UGA has to many close games to get the backups much time. They did not really blow any one out last year but the 2 non BCS teams they played.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Blacksmoke, there was some reason that Cox rode the pine the last 4 seasons. Evidently he wasn't quite as good as advertised, a fact that we can now all confirm. A backup college QB gets lots of reps with first stringers, sometimes under certain circumstances as many or more than the starting QB. His poor performance and lack of accuracy are one of two things, (1) He just sucks and always has (which, based on his high school feats,is unlikely) or (2) The coaching staff has failed to properly prepare him for the contest and/or the staff's game plan is poorly developed.



He rode the pine due to a kid named Stafford, who was just selected #1 in the NFL draft  And my entire point is what you just said...there is NO WAY to know until they get their chance


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Joe cox was far from being highly touted out of high school. Did he even get a offer from another BCS team besides Duke?
> Here is what Rivals says about him.
> 5.7-5.5 All-Region Selection; considered among the region's top prospects and among the top 750 or so prospects in the country; high-to-mid-major prospect; deemed to have pro potential and ability to make an impact on college team
> 
> UGA has to many close games to get the backups much time. They did not really blow any one out last year but the 2 non BCS teams they played.



Um, ok.  UF leaves their starters in even when they are blowing people out, so where do you really have a leg to stand on where that's concerned?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Joe cox was far from being highly touted out of high school. Did he even get a offer from another BCS team besides Duke?
> Here is what Rivals says about him.
> 5.7-5.5 All-Region Selection; considered among the region's top prospects and among the top 750 or so prospects in the country; high-to-mid-major prospect; deemed to have pro potential and ability to make an impact on college team
> 
> UGA has to many close games to get the backups much time. They did not really blow any one out last year but the 2 non BCS teams they played.



That seems like a pretty good statement to make about a high school player, doesn't it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Blacksmoke, there was some reason that Cox rode the pine the last 4 seasons. Evidently he wasn't quite as good as advertised, a fact that we can now all confirm. A backup college QB gets lots of reps with first stringers, sometimes under certain circumstances as many or more than the starting QB. His poor performance and lack of accuracy are one of two things, (1) He just sucks and always has (which, based on his high school feats,is unlikely) or (2) The coaching staff has failed to properly prepare him for the contest and/or the staff's game plan is poorly developed.



Here are some fun numbers and facts.  David Hale knows a thing or two about a thing or two.  This is a must read for the Cox lynch mob.

As someone who has watched Andy Reid appear to purposefully lose at least a dozen big games in my time as an Eagles fan, I empathize with the Georgia faithful who are quite upset today. They're frustrated, and they simply want answers. I get it.

But here's the one guy being held accountable by so many fans who has no business being in your line of fire today: Joe Cox.

I'm not going to try to convince you that Cox had the best game of his career on Saturday. Clearly he didn't. He finished 18-of-34 for 229 yards and two touchdowns with a late INT to boot, but as I'm sure you all will point out, those aren't the problematic numbers. No, it was his first half that was the problem. Through two quarters, Cox had completed just 3-of-9 passes for 31 yards -- and 27 of them came on one throw.

But look at what Cox is working with. First, LSU's secondary is one of the best units in the country. There's a reason why dozens of stories were written about Chad Jones and Patrick Peterson matchup against A.J. Green this week. Second, Mike Bobo's play calling was curious at best throughout the first half. Third, the running game offered Cox absolutely nothing in the way of support. Fourth, as good as some of his young receivers have been, Cox is playing with Green, Moore and a cast of guys who still have to ask him what to do before nearly every play. And Moore has been milk-carton material for the past two games.

Let's look at two sets of numbers, OK.

Player A: 61.4% completion percentage, 153.54 QB rating, 2.5:1 TD-to-INT ratio
Player B: 58.6% completion percentage, 145.42 QB rating, 1.83:1 TD-to-INT ratio

Player A is obviously better, but the margin is pretty small. The variance is nothing that couldn't swing in the other direction with one particularly good game by Player B or one bad one by Player A.

I'm sure by now you've figured out that Player A is Matthew Stafford a year ago, and Player B is Cox through five games this season. So, yes, we can officially say Cox was a step back from Stafford -- but by how much? My guess is it's a lot less than most fans worried it might be back in January when Stafford announced he was leaving.

And keep in mind, Stafford posted those numbers in his third year as a starter with Knowshon Moreno in his backfield and two star wide receivers to throw to. In his first two seasons, Stafford didn't come anywhere close to Cox's numbers.

Ah, but that first half, you say. One first down? No points? That's inexcusable, right?

Let's look back to last season when the future No. 1 pick in the NFL draft was Georgia's quarterback.

vs. South Carolina: Six points in the first half
vs. Alabama: Zero points in the first half
vs. Florida: Three points in the first half
vs. Auburn: Seven points in the first half
vs. Michigan State: Three points in the first half

Georgia was losing all but one of those games at the half, too.

Again, that was with Moreno, Mohamed Massaquoi and A.J. Green on offense and the No. 1 QB in the draft throwing the passes.

OK, but you don't think Cox can stretch the field, right? Actually, he's among the best quarterbacks in the country at completing the deep ball. He hit five more passes for 20 yards or longer against LSU.

Oh, but he threw behind a couple of receivers and overthrew Green on a deep ball, right? Do you remember what it was like playing with Stafford last year? The kid had a cannon arm, but he didn't always know where it was going.

And here's another stat I came across (and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- if I can remember where I stole it from): Arizona State is ranked No. 8 in the country in QB rating allowed. LSU is No. 10. South Carolina is No. 12 in the nation in pass defense.

Cox hasn't played cake opponents (Arkansas notwithstanding).

But here are the two biggest reasons Georgia cannot make a change at QB.

No. 1: Logan Gray simply isn't ready to take over the job, and the games have been too close to trust him with even a series or two per half. Look, I said I thought Gray or Murray needed to see action this season a few weeks ago, so I'm on board with making sure the Dawgs have someone with experience in 2010. But at this point, if Georgia wins out, they'll still be the SEC East champions, and until that's not the case, Mark Richt & Co. are not going to risk giving away a game with their second- or third-best QB running the show. Not going to happen.

No. 2: While you'll point to the handful of bad throws that Cox made, his real value is in all the things you'll never see. Do you realize how many kids are in the offensive huddle this season? It's Joe, Moore and a bunch of freshmen and sophomores.

And yet, Georgia has been behind for four straight weeks and Cox has rallied his troops and regained the lead every time. That's character. That's leadership. That's accountability. On a team like this, those are as important as any amount of arm strength.

In fact, here's what Joe said about finding out in the middle of the third quarter that true freshman Washaun Ealey was taking over at tailback: "I was about to go in the game and they said '24' is in. I had no clue they were thinking about doing that. I was excited for him. It was during a TV timeout, and we were sitting there in the huddle and everyone was telling him what to do -- 'Oh, make sure you hold on to the ball,' blah, blah, blah. I was just like, man, let him run. He knows how to run."

The senior leader on offense was told just a few seconds before taking the field midway through the third quarter that he would have yet another true freshman to look out for, and the first thing he does is take all the pressure off Ealey and tell him to just go play his game. I talked to Ealey on Sunday, too, and he said that Cox's leadership was absolutely crucial for him.

All due respect to Gray and Murray, but they aren't handling that situation the way Cox did.

And one last point: If the refs hadn't been insane, the kickoff team knew how to cover, and the defense had made a stop, what would you be saying about Joe Cox today? Because none of those things that happened after Georgia's go-ahead touchdown were his fault, so your synopsis of his performance shouldn't be swayed by the things that happened when he wasn't even on the field.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know how to say this without getting lynched by the Dawg faithful, but I will say it anyway.  

CMR remides me more each year of Tommy Bowden's tenure at Clemson.  

Tons of penalties that never go away, and always big 15 yarders at the absolute worst times.  

Questionable decisions from time to time in the games.  

Special teams that are anything but special, and certainly forget how to tackle.  

Undisciplined D.  

Good recruiting classes, etc.

Nice guys, and I always felt that Tommy's "niceness" was reflected by the teams on the field.....

Having said that, yes, I know, CMR has experienced more success early in his career than Tommy ever has.  I do not deny that.  The last few years though, he is reminding me of Tommy....


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I don't know how to say this without getting lynched by the Dawg faithful, but I will say it anyway.
> 
> CMR remides me more each year of Tommy Bowden's tenure at Clemson.
> 
> ...



But was making Dabo Sweeney your head guy the answer or simply a hastily made decision based on emotion in order to placate a panicing fanbase?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Brad. Good read


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But was making Dabo Sweeney your head guy the answer or simply a hastily made decision based on emotion in order to placate a panicing fanbase?



EXACTLY! Again, it's all emotions and no rationale


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> EXACTLY! Again, it's all emotions and no rationale



Agreed.  But there is no getting through to some people.  You know how it is.  They will stubbornly insist that they saw the UFO fly over their house no matter what kind of evidence you show them to the contrary.  This is why most attorneys will tell you that some of the least credible testimony is an "eye witness" acount.  What we are seeing here beares that out.  People often see what they want to see.  And even if you show them them evidence that proves them incorrect, they will stick with their story just because they don't want to say they are wrong.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That seems like a pretty good statement to make about a high school player, doesn't it?



So what your saying is that there are 750+ highly touted prospects every year in your opinion? If Cox is highly touted then atleast 90% of the players on UGA's team is highly touted and they are 3-2. So can you name a BCS team besides Duke that offered Cox a scholarship? If he was really that great then someone would have offered him a scholarship.  

The statement is a good thing to say about someone but they are saying it about over 750 players.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So what your saying is that there are 750+ highly touted prospects every year in your opinion? If Cox is highly touted then atleast 90% of the players on UGA's team is highly touted and they are 3-2. So can you name a BCS team besides Duke that offered Cox a scholarship? If he was really that great then someone would have offered him a scholarship.
> 
> The statement is a good thing to say about someone but they are saying it about over 750 players.



That was kind of his point.  You are just using it your own way.  See post #76.


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2009)

For the record I'm NOT and never have been amoung the "Cox Lunch Mob."  However, he flat out sucked for a large part of Saturdays contest.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But was making Dabo Sweeney your head guy the answer or simply a hastily made decision based on emotion in order to placate a panicing fanbase?



Dabo?  Simple, Tommy needed to go, the program was not moving forward.  While it was in some part placating the fans, the team was stagnant.  Of course some of us wanted Tommy fired the day he was hired.  Under Tommy, the team was kinda holding steady, but everyone could see, they were starting to slide backwards.  As for Dabo...he was cheap.  They had to buyout Tommy's contract, so that meant someone on the cheap.  Terrible decision, after all is said and done.  

The one thing I ask, when any organization replaces the head of that organization (whether it is football or the head of a fortune 500 company) is the replacement better than what you had?  In Clemson's case, no Dabo was not better than Tommy, and probably worse.  Of course I hated the hiring of Tommy, and hate the hiring of Dabo, so I am a bad one to ask.

The real question that Dawg faithful have to ask is, who can they bring in that will be better than CMR?  If the answer is no one, or only someone as good, or someone that might be better......is that the change that is needed?  I can tell you right now though, I would love for Clemson to wake up and realize the mistake they made and go try to grab Tubbs, or if UGA does something dumb to take CMR....both would be improvements over Dabo.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So what your saying is that there are 750+ highly touted prospects every year in your opinion? If Cox is highly touted then atleast 90% of the players on UGA's team is highly touted and they are 3-2. So can you name a BCS team besides Duke that offered Cox a scholarship? If he was really that great then someone would have offered him a scholarship.
> 
> The statement is a good thing to say about someone but they are saying it about over 750 players.



No, that is not what I'm saying. What I am saying is that these "professional scouting services" labeled him as having Pro potential and an asset to a college team. And who cares who else recruited the kid? Is that what makes players special? By how many offers they get? Seriously? I'm sure you've heard of several D-II players that go on and have stellar pro careers. Who they are recruited by means absolutely nothing


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> The real question that Dawg faithful have to ask is, who can they bring in that will be better than CMR?  If the answer is no one, or only someone as good, or someone that might be better......is that the change that is needed?  I can tell you right now though, I would love for Clemson to wake up and realize the mistake they made and go try to grab Tubbs, or if UGA does something dumb to take CMR....both would be improvements over Dabo.



exactly. and this has been discussed over and over again it seems recently. we took a pot-luck chance on the hiring of CMR, and it worked out. He has lifted this program to levels that hadn't been seen in 20 years.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cox would be fine if we were not one dimensional.  I remember standing in the stands when Richt was calling plays screaming with my whole section "RUN THE FOOTBALL"- when we could do just that and just chose not to because this was Florida State part II and we were "high flying don't ya know."  We could have 2 more SEC rings and maybe a NC if it wasn't for missing the forest for the trees with this bunch.  Now Bobo is cut from the same cloth? Sweeet!!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> exactly. and this has been discussed over and over again it seems recently. we took a pot-luck chance on the hiring of CMR, and it worked out. He has lifted this program to levels that hadn't been seen in 20 years.



Why is it that when Clemson takes pot-luck chances we pull out Tommy West, Tommy Bowden and Dabo?  UGA takes a chance and gets CMR......I guess it just says the UGA admin would do well in Vegas, while the Clemson admin should not even play the lottery


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here are some fun numbers and facts.  David Hale knows a thing or two about a thing or two.  This is a must read for the Cox lynch mob.
> 
> As someone who has watched Andy Reid appear to purposefully lose at least a dozen big games in my time as an Eagles fan, I empathize with the Georgia faithful who are quite upset today. They're frustrated, and they simply want answers. I get it.
> 
> ...


Good Read and on point!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Why is it that when Clemson takes pot-luck chances we pull out Tommy West, Tommy Bowden and Dabo?  UGA takes a chance and gets CMR......I guess it just says the UGA admin would do well in Vegas, while the Clemson admin should not even play the lottery



 Remember, UGA's last few hirings didn't pan out so well. Based on the law of averages, ya'll are PRIME for the next one to be a plus!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Dabo?  Simple, Tommy needed to go, the program was not moving forward.  While it was in some part placating the fans, the team was stagnant.  Of course some of us wanted Tommy fired the day he was hired.  Under Tommy, the team was kinda holding steady, but everyone could see, they were starting to slide backwards.  As for Dabo...he was cheap.  They had to buyout Tommy's contract, so that meant someone on the cheap.  Terrible decision, after all is said and done.
> 
> The one thing I ask, when any organization replaces the head of that organization (whether it is football or the head of a fortune 500 company) is the replacement better than what you had?  In Clemson's case, no Dabo was not better than Tommy, and probably worse.  Of course I hated the hiring of Tommy, and hate the hiring of Dabo, so I am a bad one to ask.
> 
> The real question that Dawg faithful have to ask is, who can they bring in that will be better than CMR?  If the answer is no one, or only someone as good, or someone that might be better......is that the change that is needed?  I can tell you right now though, I would love for Clemson to wake up and realize the mistake they made and go try to grab Tubbs, or if UGA does something dumb to take CMR....both would be improvements over Dabo.



So hiring Dabo Sweeney didn't really solve anything.  Correct?  Your program is in all actuality no better off than it was under Bowden with the exception of some angry fans got rid of a guy they were tired of.  In terms of what you see on the field, is Sweeney really an improvement?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> For the record I'm NOT and never have been amoung the "Cox Lunch Mob."  However, he flat out sucked for a large part of Saturdays contest.



But how much of what happneed Saturday was his fault?  Not saying Joe was real good but there is pleny of blame to go around.  Cox is simply the scape goat de jour.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But how much of what happneed Saturday was his fault?  Not saying Joe was real good but there is pleny of blame to go around.  Cox is simply the scape goat de jour.



Your beating a dead horse. The lynch mob is out!!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So hiring Dabo Sweeney didn't really solve anything.  Correct?  Your program is in all actuality no better off than it was under Bowden with the exception of some angry fans got rid of a guy they were tired of.  In terms of what you see on the field, is Sweeney really an improvement?



No, like I said, I felt then and feel now Dabo was actually a step back.  Clemson did not have the funds to go after a "real" coach.  They went after a rah-rah guy that was cheap, in relative terms.  Tommy had to go.  Clemson rushed to hand the job to the lowest bidder they could find, with very little in way of actual interviewing for the job.  The entire situation was handled poorly, but Tommy should have been fired years before....actually, the day he was hired was the right day to fire him in my mind.

I never said UGA should fire CMR, heck I would take him tomorrow at Clemson...or Tubbs.  However, he is starting to remind me of Tommys last few years at Clemson....not a direction UGA wants to head.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> No, that is not what I'm saying. What I am saying is that these "professional scouting services" labeled him as having Pro potential and an asset to a college team. And who cares who else recruited the kid? Is that what makes players special? By how many offers they get? Seriously? I'm sure you've heard of several D-II players that go on and have stellar pro careers. Who they are recruited by means absolutely nothing



Here is what they say about everyone. 

6.1 Franchise Player; considered one of the elite prospects in the country, generally among the nation's top 25 players overall; deemed to have excellent pro potential; high-major prospect

6.0-5.8 All-American Candidate; high-major prospect; considered one of the nation's top 300 prospects; deemed to have pro potential and ability to make an impact on college team 

5.7-5.5 All-Region Selection; considered among the region's top prospects and among the top 750 or so prospects in the country; high-to-mid-major prospect; deemed to have pro potential and ability to make an impact on college team 

5.4-5.0 Division I prospect; considered a mid-major prospect; deemed to have limited pro potential but definite Division I prospect; may be more of a role player 

4.9 Sleeper; no Rivals.com expert knew much, if anything, about this player; a prospect that only a college coach really knew about


If you guys are happy with a  average BCS QB then good for you  . Maybe if he loses to the Vols you guys while realize how good Cox is.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Here is what they say about everyone.
> 
> 6.1 Franchise Player; considered one of the elite prospects in the country, generally among the nation's top 25 players overall; deemed to have excellent pro potential; high-major prospect
> 
> ...



Well thanks for clearing that up for me. I dont subscribe to those sites so it is all pretty irrelevant in my mind. It doesn't mean much to me what some folks say about a recruit anyway....Ever heard of that T.O. feller? Yea, he went to lowly UTC  How about Steve McNair? Big time Alcorn State Alum there....My point is, Rivals and Scout and other talent evaluators are bad wrong sometimes. Is this the case with Joe Cox? I don't think so. He is no world beater, but his high school career was nothing short of amazing. His play against OSU was dismal, but he has been pretty solid since in my opinion

Am I happy with Cox? I kind of have to be. He is the guy on the team that gives us the best chance to win. Is he a future Pro-Bowler? Not a chance. But the loss Saturday wasn't Cox's fault.  Gray obviously isn't what a lot of folks thought he would be. If he was, we would have seen him for more than 3 plays so far this year. And throwing in Murray, whom I feel is the future of the program, would be stupid. He has the talent, but I don't think throwing him to the wolves to learn by getting embarrassed is the way to go.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Your beating a dead horse. The lynch mob is out!!



I'm just telling the truth.  Nobody has to like it and I am certain that I won't change anybody's mind.  But I won't just sit by and read nonsesne without calling it what it is.


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But how much of what happneed Saturday was his fault?  Not saying Joe was real good but there is pleny of blame to go around.  Cox is simply the scape goat de jour.



Do not doubt any of what you said, however, he did nothing to be able silence his critics either.

Listen, I think Joe is doing the absolutely best he can.  He was off on Saturday and unfortunately for him in his current position as a 5th year senior, and being on the "hot seat" with some fans, he can't afford another day like Saturday.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2009)

Look for UGAY to start a new QB after the Florida Chomp fest !!


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Look for UGAY to start a new QB after the Florida Chomp fest !!



Aren't your predictions hovering around the .150 mark this season?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well thanks for clearing that up for me. I dont subscribe to those sites so it is all pretty irrelevant in my mind. It doesn't mean much to me what some folks say about a recruit anyway....Ever heard of that T.O. feller? Yea, he went to lowly UTC  How about Steve McNair? Big time Alcorn State Alum there....My point is, Rivals and Scout and other talent evaluators are bad wrong sometimes. Is this the case with Joe Cox? I don't think so. He is no world beater, but his high school career was nothing short of amazing. His play against OSU was dismal, but he has been pretty solid since in my opinion
> 
> Am I happy with Cox? I kind of have to be. He is the guy on the team that gives us the best chance to win. Is he a future Pro-Bowler? Not a chance. But the loss Saturday wasn't Cox's fault.  Gray obviously isn't what a lot of folks thought he would be. If he was, we would have seen him for more than 3 plays so far this year. And throwing in Murray, whom I feel is the future of the program, would be stupid. He has the talent, but I don't think throwing him to the wolves to learn by getting embarrassed is the way to go.



You don't have to subscribe to get that info. Your right some guys turn out to be alot better then expected . But Cox has done nothing to prove the scouts wrong. He has missed open WR's and thrown to many picks for what he is. If it was not for Green and DB's dropping passes Cox would have over 10 INT's right now. Even if he gives UGA the best chance to win now whats it matter? UGA does not have a chance at the BCS championship. So you would pefer to have 8 or 9 wins this year then maybe 7 and  have a QB ready to take over next year ? If UGA loses to Tenn Saturday there is no reason for Cox to be the starter in the next game.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Aren't your predictions hovering around the .150 mark this season?



You know whats funny, my predictions are far closer than you will admit. 

Cox's deficiencies are starting to show as the mutts face real defenses !!!


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is lilburnjoe Ga Techs Ol Red?  Or is it Reds Ga Tech lovin brother?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Is lilburnjoe Ga Techs Ol Red?  Or is it Reds Ga Tech lovin brother?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You don't have to subscribe to get that info. Your right some guys turn out to be alot better then expected . But Cox has done nothing to prove the scouts wrong. He has missed open WR's and thrown to many picks for what he is. If it was not for Green and DB's dropping passes Cox would have over 10 INT's right now. Even if he gives UGA the best chance to win now whats it matter? UGA does not have a chance at the BCS championship. So you would pefer to have 8 or 9 wins this year then maybe 7 and  have a QB ready to take over next year ? If UGA loses to Tenn Saturday there is no reason for Cox to be the starter in the next game.



I guess I just don't follow that stuff as closely as you. To each his own. I agree he has missed passes and thrown picks. Every QB does. But he has been a solid QB for 3 out of 5 games, even with some of his picks. Is he a game breaker? No. But I don't think putting Gray in is the answer, and I don't think putting him in would really help for next year. My reasoning is that I truly believe Murray will be the man next year, but he is not ready yet for this season, and throwing him in now could seriously hamper his confidence. Not to mention he has had tendinitis, but that is a different conversation. And while UGAs BCS shot is all but gone, there is still a possibility of running the table and winning every game from here out - i.e. 2007 where we did just that and finished 2nd in the polls. We only have 1 SEC loss right now.....Now, is that very likely? Nope. I'm not gonna lie and I see us losing at least 2 more games this year, if not 3. But, anything can happen. We have seen flashes from this team that indicate they could be a good team if it will all come together, but they just haven't done it yet. If both sides of the ball play they way they could, we could win 9 or maybe 10 games this year with a big upset in J-ville. But if's and but's don't matter. That's why they play the game.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought Cox getting an offer at UGA was to aid in getting Massaquoi (SP?).  Wasn't he reguarded as one of the top players in the country?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I thought Cox getting an offer at UGA was to aid in getting Massaquoi (SP?).  Wasn't he reguarded as one of the top players in the country?



Bingo ! We have a winner !!


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I thought Cox getting an offer at UGA was to aid in getting Massaquoi (SP?).  Wasn't he reguarded as one of the top players in the country?



Here's Rivals report from August 2004.  You decided if that's the case or not.  Sounds to me he's fitting for a QB position in Div 1 football...

_Charlotte (Calif.) Independence quarterback Joe Cox may have surprised some of his fellow campers during the EA SPORTS Elite 11 workout but not us. After seeing Cox at both the Nike camp at Georgia Tech and the Elite 11 workout the previous day, we knew how good he was although he was probably even better than advertised. 



QB Joe Cox is one of the nation's finest signal callers. 
Cox put up huge numbers as a junior completing 237-373 passes for 3,983 yards and 43 touchdowns. Still, the talented signal caller was thought of more as a product of a great system rather than a big time college prospect as he was still waiting for his first scholarship offer to come in the middle of May. We have no doubt that Cox is a legitimate prospect and should be considered one of the top five or six quarterbacks in the country. 

Here's our final, post-camp recap of the Georgia bound signal caller:

We loved Cox at the Nike camp in Georgia but he even surpassed our expectations of him this week. In fact, with the exception of Mark Sanchez, no one was more impressive than Cox. He won every accuracy contest during the week, showed better than average arm strength, is incredibly smart and is a natural born leader. In fact, the college counselors voted Cox as the Best Leader of the group.

Cox also finished runner up in Most Likely To Play First in College and it?s not a stretch to say he could be the most ready to play in college of all of the quarterbacks. He drew raves from all of the college counselors because of his mature game and his keen understanding of the position. 

It may sound like hyperbole but in our eyes, Cox was every bit as impressive at this camp as his former Independence teammate and Florida starter Chris Leak was two years ago. Georgia fans are in for a treat as Cox could become a special college player._



lilburnjoe said:


> Bingo ! We have a winner !!



Jumped all over another bandwagon again, huh?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Here's Rivals report from August 2004.  You decided if that's the case or not.  Sounds to me he's fitting for a QB position in Div 1 football...
> 
> _Charlotte (Calif.) Independence quarterback Joe Cox may have surprised some of his fellow campers during the EA SPORTS Elite 11 workout but not us. After seeing Cox at both the Nike camp at Georgia Tech and the Elite 11 workout the previous day, we knew how good he was although he was probably even better than advertised.
> 
> ...


 Like peas and carrots


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Here's Rivals report from August 2004.  You decided if that's the case or not.  Sounds to me he's fitting for a QB position in Div 1 football...
> 
> _Charlotte (Calif.) Independence quarterback Joe Cox may have surprised some of his fellow campers during the EA SPORTS Elite 11 workout but not us. After seeing Cox at both the Nike camp at Georgia Tech and the Elite 11 workout the previous day, we knew how good he was although he was probably even better than advertised.
> 
> ...




Hmm...interesting. Thanks for posting. Looks like he wasn't just some slob coming out of HS


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Here's Rivals report from August 2004.  You decided if that's the case or not.  Sounds to me he's fitting for a QB position in Div 1 football...
> 
> _Charlotte (Calif.) Independence quarterback Joe Cox may have surprised some of his fellow campers during the EA SPORTS Elite 11 workout but not us. After seeing Cox at both the Nike camp at Georgia Tech and the Elite 11 workout the previous day, we knew how good he was although he was probably even better than advertised.
> 
> ...



I never left it !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Is lilburnjoe Ga Techs Ol Red?  Or is it Reds Ga Tech lovin brother?



As soon as the wheels start to come off of the Tech bandwagon, lilburnjoe will be a ghost around here.  Nobody had ever heard of this clown until after Bama beat us last year.

Agter yall lost to Miami he got very, very quiet.  Now that things are going his way again, here he is.  Typical troll.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Here's Rivals report from August 2004.  You decided if that's the case or not.  Sounds to me he's fitting for a QB position in Div 1 football...
> 
> _Charlotte (Calif.) Independence quarterback Joe Cox may have surprised some of his fellow campers during the EA SPORTS Elite 11 workout but not us. After seeing Cox at both the Nike camp at Georgia Tech and the Elite 11 workout the previous day, we knew how good he was although he was probably even better than advertised.
> 
> ...



Did you even read what they said? Almost every prediction on Cox has been wrong. They call him one of the top 5 QBs in the country but ranked him 22nd on there website. Who ever wrote that must not have much power in the company.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Did you even read what they said? Almost every prediction on Cox has been wrong. They call him one of the top 5 QBs in the country but ranked him 22nd on there website. Who ever wrote that must not have much power in the company.



22nd where did you get that info?  It's pretty clear you haven't a clue what you are talking about...  

http://uga.rivals.com/viewrank.asp?ra_key=869


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2009)

AC you are oversimplifying man.  Not that I think you are in any way trying to help.  Did you read the article that I posted about this?  I figured not.  And even if you did, you would stubbornly insist that you were right.  Pretty predictable.  Listen son, Cox is the problem with this team like a runny nose is the problem with a cancer patient.  There are much bigger issues here than qb play.

Not saying that anybody is going to confuse him with Sam Bradford but blaming our problems on Cox is just unobjective and an over symplification of the issue.  His numbers are about 5% worse than Stafford's were at this same point last year.  Most of you guys swore he would be much, much worse and you are suggesting that that is the case.  It just isn't.  What do you have a problem with?  Let me guess, arm strength.  If you had been paying attention, you would realize that he has been doing best on his deep throws.  Give the credit to AJ all you want, it's still happening and it was Wooten and King who caught to huge passes of plus 20 yards against AZ State along with AJ.  He's at least as accurate on deep throws as Stafford ever was.

All I'm saying is, our problems can't just be laid at Cox's doorstep.  That's the talk of someone who doesn't really watch what's going on and just reaches for the most convenient of scape goats.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> 22nd where did you get that info?  It's pretty clear you haven't a clue what you are talking about...
> 
> http://uga.rivals.com/viewrank.asp?ra_key=869



I was wrong I was looking at scout.com .
He was 22nd on scout he is actually the 12th rank QB on rivals and 7th ranked pro style QB. They also gave him 3 out of 5 stars  . So did any of the writters predictions for Cox come true?


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I was wrong I was looking at scout.com .
> He was 22nd on scout he is actually the 12th rank QB on rivals and 7th ranked pro style QB. They also gave him 3 out of 5 stars  . So did any of the writters predictions for Cox come true?



Your question is not relivent to what I was quoting.

Point me to the specific projections exactly?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> AC you are oversimplifying man.  Not that I think you are in any way trying to help.  Did you read the article that I posted about this?  I figured not.  And even if you did, you would stubbornly insist that you were right.  Pretty predictable.  Listen son, Cox is the problem with this team like a runny nose is the problem with a cancer patient.  There are much bigger issues here than qb play.
> 
> Not saying that anybody is going to confuse him with Sam Bradford but blaming our problems on Cox is just unobjective and an over symplification of the issue.  His numbers are about 5% worse than Stafford's were at this same point last year.  Most of you guys swore he would be much, much worse and you are suggesting that that is the case.  It just isn't.  What do you have a problem with?  Let me guess, arm strength.  If you had been paying attention, you would realize that he has been doing best on his deep throws.  Give the credit to AJ all you want, it's still happening and it was Wooten and King who caught to huge passes of plus 20 yards against AZ State along with AJ.  He's at least as accurate on deep throws as Stafford ever was.
> 
> All I'm saying is, our problems can't just be laid at Cox's doorstep.  That's the talk of someone who doesn't really watch what's going on and just reaches for the most convenient of scape goats.




It's not all Cox's fault. But if Cox played as well as a QB at UGA should play then UGA would be undefeated right now . Stafford in his 2 full seasons lost 5 games and Cox has already lost 2 in 5 games. If Stafford and Cox both did not perform as well as they should then who is to blame? Maybe the QB coach? Why is UGA doing so bad this year?  I think it's because of the coaches and QB but I also claimed they both were not good before the season started so I am biased. You tell me why is the team doing so bad if Cox is not the biggest problem?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Your question is not relivent to what I was quoting.
> 
> Point me to the specific projections exactly?



I put them in blue and red in my first response. Did the writter say anything that became true? What did the writter say that was so good about cox?


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 6, 2009)

hmmmmm.....The number 15 ranked QB on Rival is Colt McCoy....and number 2 is Jonathan Crompton.....

I'm guessing Colt is ranked a little higher than that now.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I put them in blue and red in my first response. Did the writter say anything that became true? What did the writter say that was so good about cox?



I would say that he is highly touted in the article and the jury is still out given his limited playing time.  

Although, he stunk it up on Saturday...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 6, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> hmmmmm.....The number 15 ranked QB on Rival is Colt McCoy....and number 2 is Jonathan Crompton.....



But the gurus at Rivals said so, so it must be true!


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> But the gurus at Rivals said so, so it must be true!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It's not all Cox's fault. But if Cox played as well as a QB at UGA should play then UGA would be undefeated right now . Stafford in his 2 full seasons lost 5 games and Cox has already lost 2 in 5 games. If Stafford and Cox both did not perform as well as they should then who is to blame? Maybe the QB coach? Why is UGA doing so bad this year?  I think it's because of the coaches and QB but I also claimed they both were not good before the season started so I am biased. You tell me why is the team doing so bad if Cox is not the biggest problem?



Well you mentioned the number of losses and attributed it to Cox even after you admitted that it wasn't all his fault.  Kind of went full circle there.

I don't pretend to know all the reasons but I'll give it a shot.  Number one, special teams.  We are awful.  I mean not bad, awful.  This was a problem last season, was supposedly adressed and contiues to be a problem.

We seem to be at our worst in some of the most crucial moments.  Our special teams play was horrible all day and has been all year for the most part.  We continue to use mostly walk ons on our kickoff team.  They run down there and look like they have no idea what they are doing.  They start to converge on the guy long before they get there which of course opens up running lanes.

Blair Walsh had to run like a chicken with his head cut off just to get the missed field goal off in time as Fabris took forever doing.......something, on the sideline.  There were still guys running onto the field when the play clock was down to twelve.  That field goal was huge and I don't blame Walsh for missing it since his coach put him in a position to fail rather than succeed.

We have basically stopped returning punts altogether.  LSU punted from their own two and we called for a fair catch.  There is no way that anybody can convince me that there is not a single person on the team capable of fielding a punt and returning it.  It comes down to philosophy.  Ours seems to be "Do nothing."

Now to the O line.  To say the least they have been dissapointing.  This one really surprises me.  Stacy Searles is a top notch line coach.  I don't blame him.  This one really baffles me.  We seem to have regressed.  Pass blocking is usually ok, still not great, but run blocking is awful.  Part of it falls on the backs.  Samuel seems to have terrible vision.  he's not afraid of contact but he can't seem to see the running lanes.  King seems unable to make a decision.  He dances back and forth and really doesn't do much of anything.  Ealy was the only one hitting the holes and it showed so it's not all the line's fault.

Play calling.  I know that execution is at least as important if not more important than good play calling but come on.  When it's first down:  up the middle for little or no gain, second down:  up the middle for little or no gain, third and long:  draw.  That's not exactly a recipe for success.  Bobo's full house and pass to Chappas at the goal line was pretty, but for every call like that there are a ton more that are just.......weird.  He calls trick plays at the oddest times when a simple mid range pass or toss sweep would probably do the job much better.

We just don't look very well coached.  I metioned that the special teams units always look confused.  Tell me why our return guys consistently run up the up back's back.  Why do they run out of the end zone when they should fair catch?  Why did Brandon Boykin not know that you don't return an interception from the end zone?

Finally your favorite whipping boy, the qb.  I maintain that Cox is far from the only problem.  However, I recognize that he is having trouble on his mid range passes.  He's not far off but he often throws a little behind the receiver.  That's an easy fix.  To me, his biggest problem is that he stairs at his primary receiver and often passes up unbelievably open secondary and third receivers.

As I saw written somewhere else, Murray has tendinitus right now.  For all the love that Gray got in the spring the coaches said that he was behind because of all the time spent on special teams.  Guess what?  He's still playing special teams.


So there you go.  Cox is a very small part of the problem but I'm sure you stubbornly maintain that he is in fact the problem because you just don't want to admit that you weren't right.  If you can somehow read the above and find a way to make our problems the fault of Joe Cox, I will be more than impressed at your ability to connect those dots.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you mentioned the number of losses and attributed it to Cox even after you admitted that it wasn't all his fault.  Kind of went full circle there.
> 
> UGA has more problems then Cox. But if Cox would of played like a UGA QB should UGA would be 5-0 . The same could probly be said for the coaching. Cox was hyped up as being a great leader and smart , accurate QB. He has not yet shown much of any of those 3.
> 
> ...



Sounds like UGA has coaching problems. I am surprised nothing you said is WM fault  . He seems to be the one everyone throws under the bus.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Sounds like UGA has coaching problems. I am surprised nothing you said is WM fault  . He seems to be the one everyone throws under the bus.



I think he just got tired of typing and finally gave up...


----------



## dwills (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if you guys know this, but Cox's HS numbers were a bit skewed due to his outstanding receivers. He was throwing to Massaquoi, who went in the second round, and Hakeem Nicks, who went in the first round. With that receiving corp, you don't have to be an outstanding quarterback to have great numbers. I have watched every game this year a number of times and have been at every home game. Cox is not a great quarterback...average at best. Most of his completions are underthrows that the receiver has to come back to get. There were several throws that were caught in Saturdays game that should have resulted in touchdowns, but Cox's throws forced the receiver to stop and wait for the ball. There were also several throws that any SEC quarterback should make any day. In my opinion, we should start preparing for the future. Throw in Murray and let him gain experience. Start him out with easy throws to build his confidence and go from there. It can't get much worse...


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

dwills said:


> I don't know if you guys know this, but Cox's HS numbers were a bit skewed due to his outstanding receivers. He was throwing to Massaquoi, who went in the second round, and Hakeem Nicks, who went in the first round. With that receiving corp, you don't have to be an outstanding quarterback to have great numbers. I have watched every game this year a number of times and have been at every home game. Cox is not a great quarterback...average at best. Most of his completions are underthrows that the receiver has to come back to get. There were several throws that were caught in Saturdays game that should have resulted in touchdowns, but Cox's throws forced the receiver to stop and wait for the ball. There were also several throws that any SEC quarterback should make any day. In my opinion, we should start preparing for the future. Throw in Murray and let him gain experience. Start him out with easy throws to build his confidence and go from there. It can't get much worse...



That had to be one of best set of WR's ever in high school football. Cox is one lucky QB to have those guys in high school then have Green in college. I would like to see what Cox could do with out Green.


----------



## dwills (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah cox has been extremely lucky to have been surrounded by great receivers his whole career. Good receivers can pad a quarterback's stats and make him look a lot better than he actually is to ordinary fans. It's time for a change. Let's face it, AJ is going to make his plays regardless of who is throwing the ball. We might as well allow our young receiving corp to begin taking real snaps with our quarterback of the future.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> As soon as the wheels start to come off of the Tech bandwagon, lilburnjoe will be a ghost around here.  Nobody had ever heard of this clown until after Bama beat us last year.
> 
> Agter yall lost to Miami he got very, very quiet.  Now that things are going his way again, here he is.  Typical troll.



Why so much hate ? I only spoke the truth !  I can't help it's the truth you don't want to hear !!!  Just remember, the truth will set you free !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Why so much hate ? I only spoke the truth !  I can't help it's the truth you don't want to hear !!!  Just remember, the truth will set you free !!!!



I don't hate you.  You aren't that important.

You and the truth don't even have a passing acquaintence with each other.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 6, 2009)

LSU  wins, just watch


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't hate you.  You aren't that important.
> 
> *You and the truth don't even have a passing acquaintence with each other.*




How would you know ? Wow, are you the anointed one ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> How would you know ? Wow, are you the anointed one ?



Doesn't take an "annointed one."  All a person has to do is read one of your posts to see what you are all about and it aint the truth.

I'll say this, if you're goal when joining this forum was to make everybody think of you as an obnoxious windbag with no redeeming qualities, you are doing a bang up job.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Sounds like UGA has coaching problems. I am surprised nothing you said is WM fault  . He seems to be the one everyone throws under the bus.



The D has looked better.  Not great but better and I try to see things as they are rather than look for the simplest explanation.  You should try it some time.  In the interest of fairness the defense hasn't been the problem lately.  Just like I will call out Willie if the D is the issue, I will also leave him alone and give him credit when they are doing their job.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Doesn't take an "annointed one."  All a person has to do is read one of your posts to see what you are all about and it aint the truth.
> 
> I*'ll say this, if you're goal when joining this forum was to make everybody think of you as an obnoxious windbag with no redeeming qualities, you are doing a bang up job.*



Nope, just giving the fleabag nation a little dose of their own medicine. My post have stated nothing more and sometimes less than what some ugag'ers are saying !!  You just don't like hearing it from a Tech fan !! 

Show me one of my post where I lied !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Nope, just giving the fleabag nation a little dose of their own medicine. My post have stated nothing more and sometimes less than what some ugag'ers are saying !!  You just don't like hearing it from a Tech fan !!
> 
> Show me one of my post where I lied !!



it's not so much lying as making statements that you can't back up.  You pretty much guaranteed that we would be winless at this point.  Truth?  Not on this planet.  You guaranteed that Cox would be on the bench by now.  Whether or not you think he should be is irrelevant so don't even trot that out.  He's still the starter.  Truth?  Nope.

You have guaranteed a Tech victory over us.  While it looks likely at this point, you can't possibly know what will happen just as none of us do.

You make statements of opinion based on what you wish would happen and you state them like they are iron clad facts that can not be disputed and even go so far as to say that you "just tell the truth."  You sound like either a kook or a little kid when you say things like that.

You are right to a point that I "just don't like it comming from a Tech fan."  Nobody likes being needled by a rival and you are no different in that regard.  You were pretty scarce after yall lost to Miami because you knew what was coming and weren't looking forward to facing it.  So you are right to a point.

But honestly, it has a lot more to do with the fact that it's coming from YOU than from a Tech fan.  You in no way represent the Tech fanbase on this forum to me.  Your sole purpose for being here seems to be to see how obnoxious you can be.  Congrats on that front, you're doing great.  But to me you are much, much different from the other Tech fans here.  Their primary focus seems to be rooting for Tech.  Yours seems to be a personal crusade against UGA fans.  hating UGA is apparently your top pirority rather than rooting for Tech.  I seem to be the Dawg that you most love to hate and the one from whom you want to exact.......what?  Revenge?  If you are waiting on an apology for something that I've said, you should wait for Jesus' return because it will be sooner and the pay off will be much greater.  If you are hoping that you can run me off or get me to tell you something good about your team, not going to happen.  I don't have a problem with any of the other Tech fans.  Just you.  So i don't know what you hope to accomplish with this little crusade of yours.  I will always be a UGA fan and I will never root for Tech.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> As soon as the wheels start to come off of the Tech bandwagon, lilburnjoe will be a ghost around here.



Jesus is coming back before that happens...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jesus is coming back before that happens...



..........et tu Doc?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jesus is coming back before that happens...



What...the wheels falling off for Tech, or Joey being a ghost around here?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 7, 2009)

the wheels falling off...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the wheels falling off...  I


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the wheels falling off...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> it's not so much lying as making statements that you can't back up.  You pretty much guaranteed that we would be winless at this point.  Truth?  Not on this planet.  You guaranteed that Cox would be on the bench by now.  Whether or not you think he should be is irrelevant so don't even trot that out.  He's still the starter.  Truth?  Nope.
> 
> You have guaranteed a Tech victory over us.  While it looks likely at this point, you can't possibly know what will happen just as none of us do.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely too funny. You must really enjoy the dribble you type. What's even funnier, is you believe what you type ! 

A ghost when Tech lost to Miami ? LOL, go back a check the post Homer !

As far as Cox goes, he only faced 2 stout defenses in the first 4 games, OSU & ASU. Each strong defense will continue to prove his short comings. AJ Green is the ONLY reason he looks good from time to time.

As far as my bet with you on Tech vrs UGAY before the season, Its called trends. UGAG is on a downtrend and Tech is on a uptrend. Easy bet to make !!!! And, I love free BBQ & BEER !!

As far as being obnoxious, most UGAY fans trump me by excessive margins !!!!!

Do I want to run you off ? Nope  Do I expect anything from you ? Nope  I just have fun exposing your hot air dreams of the flea bag nation.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the wheels falling off...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 7, 2009)

olcowman said:


> To have any timely success and to make up for the mess that CMR will leave when he finally get's the boot we may have to resort to drastic means. I hate to even admit this even crossed my mind but after I saw the result of Bama's "deal with the devil". Well it got me to thinking about Steve Spurrier. The Old Ball Coach would be back in the catbird seat with the strength and tradition of UGA on the recruiting trail.
> 
> I've said this before in another thread and it was so blasphempous it locked up all the "real" dawg fans. Tubberville, Fulmer, heck I've even thought about Donnan lately, the CMR era needs to end. By the end of next year I'm afraid we'll all be sitting around recalling those glorious "Coach Ray Golf" teams!



CMR is worlds better than Goof and Donnan.  With that being said I have thought about in my mind what Steve Spurrier could do in Athens............


----------



## SmokinGlock (Oct 7, 2009)

I admit I haven't read all 3 pages on this thread. But I did read 2.3 pages and I didn't see the real problem addressed here at all. Most comments are about Cox, or the play calling, etc. Maybe it's just easier to pick one player or one coach out and label that "the problem with the Dawgs." 

As someone who spent his fair share of time on a football field under some mighty fine coaches - and as someone who spent many hours talking with his father ( who knew more about football than I'll ever know) about the in's and out's of the game, I can tell you what Georgia's problem is all about. It all boils down to two things...

fundamentals and discipline. 

You don't win in the SEC( or in most of the bigger high school divisions for that matter) making the number of mistakes and penalties that GA has made this year. You don't win games when you fail to execute plays....even bad plays, called at the wrong time. The worst play, called at the worst time can often be turned into positive yardage(or a defensive stop) if you can get your players to live and breathe the fundamental aspects of football. 
Play your position, stay at home, use your head, know your job, work as a team, and treat each play as if it were the game on the line. Those aren't really THE fundamentals, but for the purpose of this thread, they'll do. They are things that GA players did not do, and have not done consistently this year. 

And hand in hand with that is discipline as it relates to keeping your cool and not doing stupid things to shoot yourself in the foot. Like game-changing end-zone celebrations. I think they should let them celebrate alot more than they do, but the coaches, the players on the field and the guys sittin' on the bench have to know that you cannot kill yourself with stupid moves that give the other team an advantage. Discipline = a lack of mental and physical errors.

 To paraphrase an old political line " It's the penalties, stupid." The penalty yards are killing us. Whose fault is that, you might ask? Well, it's the players fault. And the coaches fault. These aren't guys that are new to football - these are kids that have been playing it all their lives. It's part of their job to KNOW the rules of the game, to remember to be disciplined and not hurt their team by letting their emotions get the better of them. And it's the coaches' fault for not making sure that these types of *basic lessons* are *ingrained* into their kids. The coaches have to cut through all the bull, all the hype, all the distractions of college life and get these kids to focus on their individual effort to make the team work as one. 

Is Joe Cox Matthew Stafford? Not hardly. Is the Dawgs record his fault? Partly...he is the QB and a leader on that team. But is it one man, one coach or one player that has given us this auspicious start? Surely not. 

It's poor fundamentals, a lack of character, a lack of concentration, and an incredibly frustrating( for everyone!) lack of discipline on the part of the players and coaches at UGA. And frankly, if you insist on putting the blame on one person, as much as I hate to say it( _cause I really like the guy_) then it should be the person that runs the whole show.  

If Coach can't get the penalties under control and impress on those kids and the assistant coaches the importance of playing the game on it's most basic levels, maybe_ it is_ time for him to go( as much as I admire and like the guy.) 

Discipline. Fundamentals. TEAM. 

If you expect to win and you don't have these things, you might as well be playing in the mid-Atlantic conference. Or maybe the WAC. 


All that said...GO DAWGS. Get it together, and let's go get 'em.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 8, 2009)

Boo


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Nope, just giving the fleabag nation a little dose of their own medicine. My post have stated nothing more and sometimes less than what some ugag'ers are saying !!  You just don't like hearing it from a Tech fan !!
> 
> Show me one of my post where I lied !!



It takes brains to lie, you are just terribly inaccurate.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You are absolutely too funny. You must really enjoy the dribble you type. What's even funnier, is you believe what you type !
> 
> A ghost when Tech lost to Miami ? LOL, go back a check the post Homer !
> 
> ...



The extent to which you overestimate yourself is truly comical.  You haven't "exposed" anything.  You still spouted a bunch of crap and have been wrong about pretty much all of it.  Nobody here takes you nearly as seriously as you take yourself.  You are the bane of the other Tech guys' existence.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You are the bane of the other Tech guys' existence.



Ouch!

Oh well every fanbase has got them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Oh well every fanbase has got them.



Just going off what other GT fans from this board have told me.  They aren't exactly proud of this little dude.  If a person like lilburnjoe can't stand me, that tells me that I'm doing the right things.  If you drive people like that nuts, you know you are on the right side.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just going off what other GT fans from this board have told me.  They aren't exactly proud of this little dude.  If a person like lilburnjoe can't stand me, that tells me that I'm doing the right things.  If you drive people like that nuts, you know you are on the right side.



 Have you noticed that all your post evolve around you !! 

When have I ever said that I can't stand you ? Oh contrar, you are a barrel of monkeys. 

I just can't resist messing with the typical mutt fan that has delusional visions of grandeur. Mutts love dishing out but can't take it back !!!

I also enjoy the banner you wave around that no Tech fans like my banter. Let me help you out just in case you are slooooow to catch on - I REALLY DON'T CARE !!!

Enjoy your weekend and good luck hunting. I hope the mutts get spanked !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Have you noticed that all your post evolve around you !!
> 
> When have I ever said that I can't stand you ? Oh contrar, you are a barrel of monkeys.
> 
> ...



Have you ever noticed that most of YOUR posts "evolve" around me too?

I'm delusional?  Hello pot, I'm kettle.  You sure are black.

I'm a "typical" Dawg fan?  Nothing typical about you.  Most of the Tech fans on here are cool.

I really don't care what kind of weekend you have and I don't really care if Tech wins or loses since we aren't playing them.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 9, 2009)

olcowman said:


> To have any timely success and to make up for the mess that CMR will leave when he finally get's the boot we may have to resort to drastic means. I hate to even admit this even crossed my mind but after I saw the result of Bama's "deal with the devil". Well it got me to thinking about Steve Spurrier. The Old Ball Coach would be back in the catbird seat with the strength and tradition of UGA on the recruiting trail.
> 
> I've said this before in another thread and it was so blasphempous it locked up all the "real" dawg fans. Tubberville, Fulmer, heck I've even thought about Donnan lately, the CMR era needs to end. By the end of next year I'm afraid we'll all be sitting around recalling those glorious "Coach Ray Golf" teams!



I'm afraid you can forget the Spurrier dream. If you know anything about the ole ball coach there is no team and program he despises more than UGA.I don't think there is enough money in China to make that happen.I keep hearing about UGA having all these great recruiting years and nothing to show for it. What does that tell you about the system used to evaluate recruits..? Looks about as good as the one used to evaluate the rankings....


----------



## centerc (Oct 11, 2009)

Id burn all my UGA shirts if spurrier took over.


----------

